# What watch is Dave Chappelle wearing?



## Pirate Legal

Hi guys,

I'm totally new to this forum, and watch stuff and I felt like this was the most approprite place to ask this question. If any of ya'll have seen the stand up 
*Deep in the Heart of Texas: Dave Chappelle Live at Austin City Limits*. Any idea what watch is he wearing? I'm posting some screenshots but can't say if you can make anything out of this.


----------



## SBD

Shinola Runwell Chrono 47mm


----------

